# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Converted 12-string to 5 course

## Eddie Sheehy

I restrung my old Yamaha 12-string to a 5-course "thingajimmy". I removed the "G" strings, moved the bass strings downwards and tuned it to dD gG dD AA DD (using the original eE aA dD BB EE strings). Doesn't quite get my juices flowin'. Anyone suggest any alternate tunings and/or tunes that might suit it?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

BTW, that's the 12-string in my avatar - when it was new (and I was "newer").

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

It's growing on me. The stretch is a bit painful - better with a capo. I tend to ignore the bass "dD" strings. Maybe I'll tune them down to "cC" to cover the Mandola/Mandocello register. What tunings are popular on 5-course Citterns?

----------

